# health club at The Springs



## sheilad (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

A quick intro - will be relocating to Dubai within the next 3 months and have been doing as much research as possible via the Internet. 

We are a couple in our early 50s and my husband will be working Jebel Ali side of Dubai. Our priorities are to find villa accommodation with garden and suitable for 2 small dogs. In addition as I don't expect to be driving in Dubai I would like to have easy access to a good gym which runs regular daytime classes. 

We had narrowed our search area down to The Springs, but I see from their website that the Hayya gym there is closed ? Is anyone able to tell me the reasons for this closure please?

If anyone has any other suggestions for alternative areas to consider living, given our priority for dogs and good gym, then we would be more than happy to take advice.


The other question is about unfurnished villas. Did you ship your goods from home or negotiate an allowance and is so what sum is sensible to furnish a 3 bed villa from scratch?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Fitness First at Ibn Battutu Mall, not too far from The Springs by taxi. 

IT is not easy to live in these areas without driving, even if Hayya was open The Springs is a huge area and it could still be too far to walk from your house especially in the summer. However Taxis are cheap.

Would you consider an apartment. The greens is dog friendly and each building has its own pool and gym. Shops are walking distance.

Al Barsha has villa compounds with shared pool and some compounds also have a gym. Close to Mall of The Emirates and Metro.

Hard to advise on locations without knowing your budget.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The Lakes has a good pool and Gym (membership payable) and shopping centre. It is a very nice area and near to The Springs. Again depends on your budget though.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Forgot to say, there is a Hayya at The Meadows by Springs 1 and 2. (walkable from Springs 1,2,3 and 14).


----------



## sheilad (Feb 13, 2011)

*budget*

Sorry forgot to say - budget is up to 170000


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

sheilad said:


> Sorry forgot to say - budget is up to 170000


The Springs or The Lakes then. When you come over tell your agent to show you villas in those areas close to The Lakes Clubhouse or The Springs 1 or 2 (close to Meadows Gym/Shops).

You may (with some hard negotiating) get into a Meadows Villa - Meadows 4 is close to the Gym/Shopping Centre.

Alternately ask to look at Compound Villas with Gyms in Al Barsha or Umm Sequim 2 or 3. Let the agent know you have dogs as not all compounds allow dogs.

All these areas are good for hubby to drive to work.


----------

